# Beer Marinade Pepper Jerky - Lazy Man's Method



## texomakid (Dec 14, 2019)

With over a million variations on jerky marinade I've zeroed in on what I like and is about as easy as jerky can get.

Ingredients:
1 six pack of Shiner Bock (or your favorite dark beer)
1 cup Dale's Original Steak seasoning
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
3 TBS Brown Sugar
1 TBS Morton's Tender Quick
1/2 tbs Granulated Garlic
2 TBS medium grind black pepper

I have been using eye of round. Typically I buy them in a 2 to 2 1/4 lbs piece at the local grocery. Cut 1/8" slices across the grain and I slice the bigger pieces into 2 or 3 long pieces. Put the sliced beef in a 1 gallon zip lock bag. Mix the marinade ingredients together (You'll only need 1 - 12 ounce beer - the other 5 are for drinking!) in a bowl and mix together throughly. Pour the marinade into the 1 gallon zip lock bag with the sliced beef. I put this into a 1/2 size foil throw away serving tray and I slowly remove all the air from the zip lock bag. Knead the bag of meat to work the marinade & slices together well - you can flip and Knead the bag more if you wish. I suggest a 12 hour marinade time but I've soaked them longer with good results.
After 12 hours (next day) I remove the slices from the marinade and pat them dry with paper towel. Then I place them on several racks and into the Pellet smoker set on 180. Choose your smoke of choice but I've had good results with Hickory, Pecan, and this latest batch was with Lumberjack Competition blend (Hickory, Cherry, Maple).
Folks, it's hard to go wrong on just about any recipe out there but this works and works well. Takes about 4 hours and it just don't get much better than this. Savory with a little heat. Very easy to make and very good - Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jabiru (Dec 14, 2019)

Yum, I am gonna try your recipe.  Dark ale has a great malt flavour. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 14, 2019)

Bookmarked. . . Thank you sir.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 14, 2019)

Nice but how much meat will this do?  I am needed to do jerky soon.


----------



## xray (Dec 14, 2019)

Looks awesome! Was gonna say wow, that’s a lot of beer but realized where the other 5 are going


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 14, 2019)

that looks like good jerky.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 14, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Nice but how much meat will this do?  I am needed to do jerky soon.


This batch was about 2 1/4 lbs and I'd say at this current volumes it's good for up to 3 pounds max.


----------



## maplenut (Dec 14, 2019)

Have not made jerky in awhile and seeing this I just may have to do this over the holidays.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 14, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Yum, I am gonna try your recipe.  Dark ale has a great malt flavour. Thanks for sharing it.


I'd bet trying different beers would enhance the flavor profile. Options here are endless.



xray said:


> Looks awesome! Was gonna say wow, that’s a lot of beer but realized where the other 5 are going


Cooking's hard work. Wouldn't want to get dehydrated



maplenut said:


> Have not made jerky in awhile and seeing this I just may have to do this over the holidays.


Yes I saw where 

 tx smoker
 & others were making Jerky to give as a gift and what a wonderful idea for my friends & family that still have teeth or something to chew with. Jerky makes a great gift.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 15, 2019)

You had me at* lazy Man's Method! lol*
Thanks for sharing your recipe, I need to make some soon.


----------



## xray (Dec 15, 2019)

texomakid said:


> I'd bet trying different beers would enhance the flavor profile. Options here are endless.
> 
> 
> Cooking's hard work. Wouldn't want to get dehydrated
> ...



Lol. Remember jerky snuff? Grind it up for those without teeth and they could pack it under their lip.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2019)

Doesn't get much better than that!
Nice work!
Al


----------



## texomakid (Dec 15, 2019)

DanMcG said:


> You had me at* lazy Man's Method! lol*
> Thanks for sharing your recipe, I need to make some soon.


Yes sir I'm always looking for the easy route (as long as it doesn't compromise quality & flavor.)



xray said:


> Lol. Remember jerky snuff? Grind it up for those without teeth and they could pack it under their lip.


I DO remember that snuff/stuff LMAO. You may be on to something?



SmokinAl said:


> Doesn't get much better than that!
> Nice work!
> Al


Thank you sir - it's pretty solid for sure.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 15, 2019)

Perfection. Simple is always a good thing.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 15, 2019)

Excellent piece of work, like. I don't eat much jerky anymore, got a molar that's been a little loose for about 25 years that keep trying to hang on to. RAY


----------



## texomakid (Dec 17, 2019)

Found eye of round on sale at the local Brookshires. Very lean piece only a small amount of fat to remove.






2.2 lbs sliced up






And into the marinade for the night. This will be going into the Yoder soon and I plan to give this away to my peeps for the holidays (thanks for the idea 

 tx smoker
) All this prep done in about 10 minutes while watching Drew Brees make history last night. I bought a whole Sixpack of Shiner again and somehow after making 1 more batch I'm out of beer. How does that happen?


----------



## smokininidaho (Dec 17, 2019)

That looks like some great jerky!


----------



## jjpiv33 (Nov 11, 2020)

OK Yall. 
I did this recipe yesterday.......wow
Changed it up a bit....

2 bottles of Yuengling Hersey Porter
and then cut the recipe in half. Used the rest of my last deer B4 hunting season and WOW!!
Maybe my fav jerky I've ever made. Went a bit too long for some pieces but the taste is great. I'm using this every year now.


----------



## texomakid (Nov 12, 2020)

jjpiv33 said:


> OK Yall.
> I did this recipe yesterday.......wow
> Changed it up a bit....
> 
> ...



I still use this recipe and it's a great place to start from and make it what you want. I've also been told about the low sodium version of Dale's but like you, I tend to play with marinade times for more or less bold flavor. No doubt this recipe is bold.

I still get request for jerky quite often from several friends. I plan to make batches for Christmas gifts again as well.


----------



## buschleaguebbq (Dec 12, 2020)

Tried this recipe for the first time last week. Followed it to a T, minus the cure (I dont use cure in my jerkys) and I gotta say not only is it good, its freaking DAMN good! Shared it with some friends and co-workers and they all raved about it too. This is now my go to jerky recipe. Thank you for sharing texomakid! Making a 4lb batch tomorrow to give out for the holidays.


----------



## YankTx (Jan 3, 2021)

texomakid said:


> With over a million variations on jerky marinade I've zeroed in on what I like and is about as easy as jerky can get.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 six pack of Shiner Bock (or your favorite dark beer)
> ...


Sounds good.  How long did you smoke at 180


----------



## YankTx (Jan 3, 2021)

YankTx said:


> Sounds good.  How long did you smoke at 180


Sorry, I miised the 4 hours in the article.


----------

